# wood stove in a tent



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am planning a hunting tent camp next year in Michigan's UP. My question is, would a wood-burning stove in a tent in a hunting camp be legal if there is a burning ban in effect?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It would be my opinion that you would be fine providing there is not hot ash coming from the stack.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

as long as you have a approved spark arrestor on the stack..... thats what I had to have on my fire place,,I would think a tent would be the same the local fire marshal is who I talked with


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Boehr and Roger, thankyou for your replies.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Skipper34, although we no longer do this, we, for years camped in tents while hunting in the UP and never had the slightest problem, even in very dry years.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

How does a person go about finding out whether there is a burning ban for a specific area? Say your planning a camping trip and don't live near the area? Is there any place you can find this information before you go?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would think that if hunting public land then the DNR website would have this info available. Not positive but just a thought. Maybe Boehr knows the answer.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I would be very surprised if a burning ban covered campfires at campgrounds. If things were indeed so bad as to require a ban even at a campground I'm sure that info would be posted there.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

We camped at the national forest campground on south manistique lake once and they had a burning ban and no signs posted about it. We found out after a CO/Ranger stoped and asked us to extinguish our fire. 
Several times during the remainder of our stay the CO/Ranger guy had to return and tell other campers to extinguish their fires. We mentioned the burning ban to some of the other campers when we noticed them starting a fire and many of them either didn't believe us or didn't care and started their fires anyway. It's hard to get people to believe you when theres no sign to back up what your saying. I mentioned the lack of a sign to the CO/Ranger guy during one of his stops, and he seemed like he was getting an attitude about it like I was questioning his authority or something. So I just left it alone.
I've always wondered if there was a way to find out about these things before you make the trip.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Erik said:


> We camped at the national forest campground on south manistique lake once and they had a burning ban and no signs posted about it. We found out after a CO/Ranger stoped and asked us to extinguish our fire.
> Several times during the remainder of our stay the CO/Ranger guy had to return and tell other campers to extinguish their fires. We mentioned the burning ban to some of the other campers when we noticed them starting a fire and many of them either didn't believe us or didn't care and started their fires anyway. It's hard to get people to believe you when theres no sign to back up what your saying. I mentioned the lack of a sign to the CO/Ranger guy during one of his stops, and he seemed like he was getting an attitude about it like I was questioning his authority or something. So I just left it alone.
> I've always wondered if there was a way to find out about these things before you make the trip.


The thing is campgrounds attract people from all over the state, and other states too. How would a stranger to an area know of a burning ban? For that matter how would someone from Chicago even know what a burning ban is?
When I go to a new area I don't watch TV and rarely listen to the radio or buy a newspaper. Sure I could call the local DNR office and ask but it's not likely that I would think of that while on vacation.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Skip, I don't believe it would. I think that a burning ban applies more to open fires. As long as you had a spark arrestor, you should be fine. Here's our tent, we use an old pot belly stove and it keeps it VERY warm. If you need any links to where we got the spark arrestor or flu for the pipe, let me know.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

M1, that photo looks exactly like what I am wanting to set up next season. Thanks for posting. That also looks like it was just last week in the UP my son and I were in Mackinac county muzzleloading near Curtis. Had about 2 feet on the ground when we left on Friday. Nice photo.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Love the pic M-1 ! It just gives me the warm fuzzies looking at it.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

well all you guys talked about the burning bans, an also the spark arrestors on the smoke pipes. not one of you mentioned a FIRE EXTINGUISHER. all i'll say is dont sleep in a tent without one. an if it does catch on fire get everyone out then try to put it out an i say try because a tent goes up fast. after 26 years in the military an 2 wars ive seen many tents burn an man they burn fast. the last tent i saw burn had 8 m-16a1's in side with 2000 5.56mm rounds along with tracer rounds. along with alot of heavier things that go bang. no one tried to put it out as we all were running for cover. so just imagine a few 30-06 or 30-30 rifles an 20 rounds cooking in a tent fire. one more tip put that wood burner on a box with atlest 4-5'' of sand under it. that woodsy ground can still catch fire. just be carefull.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the extinguisher, Steelsam. The tent that I am about to purchase(Cabela's Alaknak II)is a flame-retardant tent and it has a stovejack with a protective panel which keeps sparks and embers from damaging the tent roof. If a hot ember does happen to touch the tent, it will not burn, but will put a small hole in the tent fabric. And I also like your idea for the stove bottom. I will keep these things well in mind when I use the tent, which will be this coming spring on the Little Manistee for steelhead. Thanks again.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks AG8! I wish we'd gotten that set up sooner. I have a nice 8 x 10 of that photo. 

Skip, we also looked at the Alaknak and then decided to with the wall tent after we contacted Cabelas and they said the same thing. An ember will burn a hole in it. After 3 years in the wall tent though, I don't think it's a problem if you have a spark arrestor. Just for kicks here's where we got the wall tent:

http://www.davistent.com/


----------

